# General > Business >  Candidates confirmed for General Election 2017

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Candidates confirmed for General Election 2017*

[IMG][/IMG]
15 candidates are seeking election on Thursday 8 June for the three Highland UK Parliamentary General Election constituencies.   Caithness, Sutherland and Easter Ross constituency has attracted 4 candidates; Ross, Skye and Lochaber constituency 6 candidates; and Inverness, Nairn, Badenoch and Strathspey constituency 5 candidates.   [Read Full Article]

----------


## sids

> Inverness, Nairn, Badenoch and Strathspey
> 
> Ritchie Cunningham - Scottish Liberal Democrats


Hey!

----------

